# YouTube friends



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Jan 23, 2011)

Let's be friends on YouTube! 
YouTube: Vengfullslayer
P.s. I do pretty much everything from my iPod so if you send a friend invite it might take me a day or two to get to it.


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Jan 23, 2011)

P.p.s. Sorry for posting on wrong forum :/


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 24, 2011)

ClutchTheWolf313 said:


> P.p.s. Sorry for posting on wrong forum :/


 
That's OK, welcome to furafinnity

Youtube name:Animauk5


----------



## Taralack (Jan 24, 2011)

Wait, what. Even if you had posted this in The Tube it would be like... what is this I don't even.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 24, 2011)

Youtube? I've never played that game before. :V


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Jan 24, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Youtube? I've never played that game before. :V


 
XD


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 24, 2011)

ClutchTheWolf313 said:


> *XD*


 
Are you new to the internet as well?


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Jan 24, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Are you new to the internet as well?


 
Eerrrrrmmm......No?


----------



## Corto (Jan 24, 2011)

Moved it here because I dont know where it fits.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 24, 2011)

Corto said:


> Moved it here because I dont know where it fits.


 could you also lock it while your at it?


----------



## Jude (Jan 24, 2011)

rofl

I stopped going on youtube around the time it died. '08 maybe?


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jude said:


> rofl
> 
> I stopped going on youtube around the time it died. '08 maybe?


 
I use my iPod, no advertisments.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 24, 2011)

ClutchTheWolf313 said:


> I use my iPod, no advertisments.


 relevent info is relevent.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 24, 2011)

Couldn't post a link huh :l Prolly should upgrade from Apple.


----------



## Willow (Jan 25, 2011)

Who uses Youtube anymore for anything other than listening to music?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 25, 2011)

Willow said:


> Who uses Youtube anymore for anything other than listening to music?


 
just record your computer sound output with audacity and make an actual playlist, if you're not going to torrent


----------

